# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Java Fern not doing well



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Could you please tell me why my giant Java fern is not growing? The 29 ga. tank is in a window with a thin curtain. I was very successful with potted Amazon swords, hornwort(floating) and probably some crypt and had no green algae on glass. The Amazon was so big I had to move it to the pond (no bigger tank for it). There were livebearers or tropicals in the tank at the time. I switched to two fancy goldfish who reeked havoc on the remaining plants.-all except a giant Java I tossed in. it is very healthy, but it doesn't grow so I have the green algae on the glass problem. It came from my friend's tank and was growing like a weed in her dirty gravel (tho the fish weren't doing so good) Do I tie it to a Lava rock like the little Java fern, or anchor it in a pot? 

Dear Miss Guppies are Fun,

I would tie the large Java Fern to a lava rock. The Java Fern may or may not do well. If it is covered with algae, that may be why it isn't growing. 

It's difficult to keep Goldfish with plants in ordinary aquariums. You'll be very lucky if the Java Fern does well under these conditions.


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

In my experience java fern does much better in a low light environment, say 1.5 wpg or less.
In my higher light the plants do no better than just survive.

Today I visited a friend who keeps it in tanks at to 1.5 wpg. She is not a planted tank enthusiast, but she likes to have aquariums and fish around. She has about 40 java ferns, descendents of 3 or 4 that I gave her 3 years ago. They are all a bright green with no more than a few leaves with dark discoloration.

The three tanks are lightly stocked and most of the plants are just resting on the substrate.

There are many roads . . . 

Bill


----------



## GuppiesRfun (Apr 26, 2005)

Dear Ms. Walstad,
Thankyou for your help. I'll be looking for a big enough lava rock ,and actually I'm "babysitting" another big bunch of it and will get one for that too. A friend and I may be switching tanks and plants and I hope I get to keep the new giant Java. I loaned her your book and told her about this website and she was very interested because she needs help with her fish and algae. I'm getting the better deal if we switch tanks because hers is big-80ga? Anyway it's bigger than mine. If she's still has room for her big tank she might like to try the soil method you use. She can only get the big Java fern to grow but it's not enough to keep the algae down. I told her you cram all kinds of plants in and find what works......Hope she'll enjoy this site. Merry Christmas-Paula PS. I'm going to attempt to go to the Shrimp topic started by "Betty" with the goldfish pictures because I asked her some questions about goldfish and Java fern, but I am computer illiterate and my genius daughter is asleep, so I hope I can find it.-Thanks


----------



## GuppiesRfun (Apr 26, 2005)

Dear Billpipers,
While looking for "Betty" I found your advice on Java fern right below Ms. Walstads-duh! Darn goldfish that eat other plants. They're too fancy to put outside (my best redcap or oranda (Wally) got eaten by an alley cat and luckily Sea King the big black moor, my daughter's) was okay, rescued and put in the 29ga. along with new redcap. Put Mom's three big comets with trellises over it to keep out cats and because I now have a little dog who might drown......I still like alley cats, but my neighbor who will never read this site doesn't because they use his child's sandboxs....Thankyou. If my friend switches tanks and plants with me, I can keep the Java fern and goldfish in her tank where it was doing so well under her light and get a heavier curtain on the window.-Merry Christmas to you too-Paula


----------



## GuppiesRfun (Apr 26, 2005)

I see there are ten posts below my letters. If anybody else wrote me about this, I'm looking for you....I guess posts mean I've got some more welcome advice coming.-Paula


----------



## mikeycbaby (Jan 13, 2006)

I've tried to anchor java ferns to rocks with little success but those suckers seem to love driftwood. even if I drop a piece of wood in my tank, it sprouts ferns. I don't know why this is but maybe you could it a try.


----------



## GuppiesRfun (Apr 26, 2005)

To MikeyCBaby. Just found your driftwood bonanza. I might have some of that lying around. I was using these tiny lava rocks they sell you for certain bbq grills. I found big ones in desert but they are heavy, black,-I don't know if they're a different lava?-is there such a thing? The little ones are light brown and light in weight. I had some bigger more perfect ones in past. These black ones I'm afraid might leach something into water? or fall out of my hand and crack bottom of tank? What do you think? What does your lava look like?-Paula


----------



## Andrea Baker (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi- 

I don't know anything about lava rocks but I have java fern that grows well under low or higher light conditions but will not grow at all unless it's anchored to something- but as soon as it anchors its growth is steady.

Andrea


----------



## cturtle (Jun 21, 2005)

Hi - 
On the black lava rock you found in the desert: it sounds like obsidian which is shiny (looks like glass). The lava rock they're talking about attaching the fern to is very porous and light-weight. The fern roots will attach to the rough porous surface much better than a smooth rock.

BTW: I have java lace fern on driftwood in a low-light situation and it's growing like gang-busters!


----------

